# Canon EOS R5 Photography review by Gordon Laing.



## Chaitanya (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2020)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## snappy604 (Aug 3, 2020)

thank you. Find his reviews are less sensational, more informative. I wanted more detail on the photography side and was pleased to see he focused this one on just that


----------



## snappy604 (Aug 3, 2020)

having watched that and done other reading, this really seems to hit all the tick boxes for me.. good fps, even mechanical, amazing focus and good low light performance.. perfect for my 3 biggest uses (oddly related in some ways)... wildlife, kids and bands.

Feel sorry for the videographers that had hopes for the video being limitless, but my experience in past with SLRs and video is that they're sealed and have poor heat transfer, so none of this is a surprise to me.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Aug 4, 2020)

Finally. pure stills review. Focusing looks phenomonal. It will transform wildlife photography.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Finally. pure stills review. Focusing looks phenomonal. It will transform wildlife photography.


I was watching some other videos of R5 where it was picking up eyes of insects and butterflies in motion. Both those cameras will make AF on macro lenses quite more usable than before.


----------

